# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Pronounciation

## Евгения Белякова

How are the following words pronounced?
vijf-
mijn-
moeder-
zus- 
Preferably with Russian Cryllic letters, if it is okay.   ::   
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Kostja

> How are the following words pronounced?

 vijf- файф
mijn- майн
moeder- мудэ(р)
zus- зыс 
Anyway it's very approximate way of pronounciation.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Спасибо  ::

----------


## waxwing

'pronounciation' should be 'pronunciation'. 
Please forgive my impoliteness, usually I wouldn't correct such a mistake (since your topic has nothing to do with English), but unfortunately very many native speakers of English also make it   ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

::  Thank you waxwing

----------

